# Moss that Siamese algae eaters won't eat?



## aquasox (Sep 11, 2005)

Just curious if there is one or perhaps alternative plant species that would work to provide a similar effect? I want to be able to place it on rocks and wood.

Not too high on using riccia and definitely not Cladophora though.


----------



## acbaldwin (Nov 3, 2005)

My SAE's never touch my java moss, but others may tell you different. ymmv.


----------



## aquasox (Sep 11, 2005)

In my ten gallon I have a siamese algae eater and he does not touch the moss, but in my 72 I have 4 that have all but eradicated it. I know they eat it because stargrass was overgrowing a moss-covered rock. When I cut back the stargrass, the part that was previously sheltered was the only part growing vigorously.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

It seems people's experience with this varies from one extreme to the other. I have yet to have a moss that mine won't devour.


----------

